# Devon Undertakers- March 2011



## JOHNSODA (Mar 13, 2011)

Every now and again you come across a little gem like this, out on a walk looking for something completely different. The sign gives reference to an Undertakers and Cabinet makers, and is positioned next to a house that has obviously been converted from a chapel.
The place is full of interesting bits and bobs and you can just imagine the coffins being stacked up in the sheds. Cant find any real history as yet but I bet the building has seen a few sights in its time.
Just wish I had my daughter with me with her half decent camera.
































The undertakers bike? 






I reckon we can get a coffin on the back seat of this, at a push!!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice one mate,a little beauty.Regarding the bicycle it's more likely to be the undertakers wife's bike as it has a ladies step through frame.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 14, 2011)

Never know what you'll find on a wander, every now and then a little gem turns up, well spotted.


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 14, 2011)

That's really nice and quite quaint, despite its past activities. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting little place, unusual to see a sign like that still intact.
It was actually quite common for the local cabinet maker to offer undertaking as a sideline due to the obvious skills overlap involved; here in rural Cardiganshire several local furniture dealers still offer services as funeral directors even though they stopped making their own furniture years ago.


----------



## JOHNSODA (Mar 14, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one mate,a little beauty.Regarding the bicycle it's more likely to be the undertakers wife's bike as it has a ladies step through frame.



Yes well spotted, I wasn't sure what a female undertaker would be? undertakeress? Funny how the trade is always assumed to be male? a "friend at works mother" spent her working life prepping bodies pre burial, i guess she would have been an undertakers assistant?

thanks for the comment...


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2011)

Fabulous find there, John. Always makes a nice surprise to find something like that whilst on a walk.
Cheers.


----------



## Pugstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Whats that behind the car ?? looks like a motorcycle side car?
Lovely little place, nice find


----------



## JOHNSODA (Mar 15, 2011)

Pugstar said:


> Whats that behind the car ?? looks like a motorcycle side car?
> Lovely little place, nice find



Yes its a black sidecar, looks like it could fit a coffin in!! i have photo somewhere, 
thanks for comment.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 15, 2011)

That was well worth the look round.


----------



## ROYALBOB (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice find! Like a timewarp..


----------

